# Sizzles 'crazy time'



## jools847 (Jan 12, 2011)

Heres sizzles aged 7 months having her daily ritual


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

jools847, I can't open the video, but Sizzles' avatar looks very cute!


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Very funny ;D Pumpkin runs in circles or from one point to another in a similar fashion. Much to her dismay though, we don't let her on the furniture. Thanks for sharing! Sizzles is very cute  !


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

this may sound strange but I miss it when Kian used to do that 

thanks for posting that vid, she looks great.


----------



## welovezoey (Jun 18, 2009)

zoey will do the same thing but it will last for minutes!!!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Merc still does this crazy circle thing  but fortunately these days when out on walks, not in the house! For some reason it's always at the same spot on his morning walk - up and down a steep slippery bit of the track so I have to hang on to a tree so he doesn't knock me flying. Usually accompanied by some wierd noises. I used to try and stop him, now I just wait till he's done and looks at me like "ok let's continue now"


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bauer does this every day for about 5 minutes! He banks off of our couches just like Sizzles was doing


----------

